# Tandems for touring with children



## Time Waster (21 Aug 2018)

What's your experience of using tandems for touring with children (young children)?

Are they a good option for leisure and utility cycling in the UK with a young child too?

Basically we're thinking about one with the child on the back (or front with some tandems) and thought I would see what other family's experiences were.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (6 Sep 2018)

No experience myself, sorry, but we see plenty of families touring by tandem with children (when we holiday in France). Saw some recumbent tandems with kids on the front this year - looked great.
(We have a second hand Circe Helios that our elder child is still a little too small to pedal, but hope to use that at some point for a tour.)


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Sep 2018)

Not a tandem, but a long tailed cargo bike. (Surly Big Dummy) I have done two mini tours of 14 days each round the NL with my youngest daughter on the back. Tent, toys, food, books etc. Ideal way to go places. My oldest uses her own bike with panniers etc.


----------



## BobS (17 Sep 2018)

Burley trailers tag along are the very best of the bunch. Up to 7 or 8 years old these work just as well as a tandem. Once they get that big a tandem is better due to weight/strength.

Back in the 80's we called them Rann trailers, I had one on the back of the tandem, best family arrangement we had.




*Burley kazoo child tag along trailer bike*

This is only an example, I have no connection to the seller here.

As with all this sort of equipment, if you buy 2nd hand use it a few years then sell it for much the same price.


----------



## EcoFamilyTravel (12 Oct 2018)

We used the Follow Me Tandem and loved it. You attach the child's bike to yours in a stable secure way (no tilt as it's axle to axle). Their pedalling really makes a difference. But when they want to ride solo they can. You unhitch the child's bike in about 30 seconds. More expensive than a trailgator but works like a dream. You can sell them on for a good price.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Oct 2018)

EcoFamilyTravel said:


> We used the Follow Me Tandem and loved it. You attach the child's bike to yours in a stable secure way (no tilt as it's axle to axle). Their pedalling really makes a difference. But when they want to ride solo they can. You unhitch the child's bike in about 30 seconds. More expensive than a trailgator but works like a dream. You can sell them on for a good price.



As you have had experience of it, what kind of abuse do the frames of each bike suffer after a few hundred miles of use? I generally find most kiddie attachments have an adverse effect on the frame to some level.


----------

